# Logiciel Windows sur Mac M1



## mdlbuz (4 Juin 2021)

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas du tout où poser cette question et comme j’y connais toujours pas grand chose dans l’univers macOS (Faut vraiment je prenne le temps de découvrir). 
Revenons en a la question. J’ai lu qu’il est compliqué de faire tourner Windows 10 sur un Mac équipé de la puce M1. 
Mais est il possible de faire au mois tourner des logiciels sous l’environnement Mac? Un peu comme une émulation. 
Désolé si la question a déjà été abordée, je ne sais pas comment chercher. 
Par avance merci à vous.


----------



## maxou56 (4 Juin 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Mais est il possible de faire au mois tourner des logiciels sous l’environnement Mac?


Bonjour,
Un logiciel windows dans Mac OS. Oui par ex avec Crossover, mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec tous les logiciel.








						CrossOver runs the Windows software you need on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.
					

Don't buy a Windows license, don't reboot and don't use a Virtual Machine. Try a free trial of CrossOver to run your Windows software on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.




					www.codeweavers.com
				



Sinon en virtualisation Windows 10 ARM (en bêta, ce n'est pas officiel) avec parallèle (les logiciel X86 32bit fonctionneront, pour les X86_64 64bit c'est en bêta, les ARM64 aussi, mais pas les ARM32 bit ça peut poser des problèmes)


----------



## mdlbuz (4 Juin 2021)

Je veux juste utiliser ce bon vieux logiciel Money de Microsoft. Il n’existe rien pour faire ses comptes maintenant.


----------



## mdlbuz (4 Juin 2021)

Crossover est intégré à macOS?


----------



## maxou56 (4 Juin 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Crossover est intégré à macOS?


Non c'est un logiciel tiers et payant.








						CrossOver runs the Windows software you need on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.
					

Don't buy a Windows license, don't reboot and don't use a Virtual Machine. Try a free trial of CrossOver to run your Windows software on Mac, Linux and ChromeOS.




					www.codeweavers.com
				






> Il n’existe rien pour faire ses comptes maintenant.


Sur l'app store il a des app.


----------



## mdlbuz (4 Juin 2021)

Ça fait chère juste pour utiliser Money


----------



## Clodsabo2 (3 Novembre 2021)

Pour les comptes, il y a  sous Mac: "Comptes et Budget" qui succède à Microsoft Money et récupère même ses données. Je l'utilise maintenant depuis plus de quatre ans avec satisfaction et une aide réactive.


----------



## mdlbuz (3 Novembre 2021)

Clodsabo2 a dit:


> Pour les comptes, il y a  sous Mac: "Comptes et Budget" qui succède à Microsoft Money et récupère même ses données. Je l'utilise maintenant depuis plus de quatre ans avec satisfaction et une aide réactive.


Oui je l’ai vu cette application qui fonctionne même sur téléphone ou tablette ainsi que Windows et MacOS. 
j’ai testé, ça a rapatrié le fichier Money que en partie, beaucoup d’erreur, même pas le bon solde final. Et pas aussi bien à utiliser.


----------



## yll92 (8 Janvier 2022)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Je veux juste utiliser ce bon vieux logiciel Money de Microsoft. Il n’existe rien pour faire ses comptes maintenant.


Bonjour,
"ce bon vieux logiciel Money" ... J' ai galéré pour trouver un produit sur Mac qui soit le plus proche possible de Money. Mon choix s'est fixé sur "Comptes & Budget" que je trouve assez bien fait, surtout pour le rapprochement bancaire.
Je n'ai pas eu à m'en servir, mais la documentation a tout un chapitre sur l'importation des données depuis Money.





						Récupérer les données de MS Money en 10min [Windows / MAC]
					

Solution pour récupérer les données de MsMoney dans comptes et Budget, avec ou sans Money



					www.alauxsoft.com


----------

